
Show HN: Randomly generated client briefs to practise logo design - augustvdv
https://fakeclients.com/?ref=hn
======
everdev
Really interesting concept but would love to see more detail than "I'm [name]
from [business] and I would like a logo."

What about adding other constraints like style, color, symbols, etc. more in
line with a real world brief?

Something like: "I'd like a logo for Slow Roasters Coffee that incorporates
our shops color palette of [hex code] and [hex code] and has an urban, upscale
vibe that reflects our downtown SF location."

~~~
augustvdv
Thanks so much for the feedback, as I am still actively working on it, I am
working on making the briefs more in depth and adding more details and
preferences.

